

Google Details Electric Output of Its Data Centers - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/09/technology/google-details-electricity-output-of-its-data-centers.html?pagewanted=all

======
bhartzer
Google uses 260 million watts -- about a quarter of the output of a nuclear
power plant -- to run Google searches, YouTube views, Gmail messaging and
display ads on all those services around the world.

